# drop checker solution change intervals ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I just changed my drop checker solution after 1 week, how often do you guys change yours ?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

when it's hard to notice a change in color. The only reason you have to change it because it's hard to tell the color change, i usually leave mine for 3-4 weeks


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

When it is hard to read.... I usually will add 5-6 drops of indicator to mind and it's good for 3-4 months.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Yah 3-4 weeks sounds about right. I usually do a change every couple months and by then I know the solution isn't working properly anymore. But I don't pay to much attention to my drop checkers. Just keep them around so I know when my co2 tanks run out.


----------

